# Upcoming Musical Chairs Chamber Ensemble concerts



## arosciszewski (Jan 27, 2012)

Musical Chairs in concert March 31 & April 20. Staten Island, NY

Ticket info: www.mcensemble.org
Livestream info: www.mcensemble.org/livestream.html

see attached postcard...


----------

